# Why you should pass on T3 and take DNP this summer



## Andrew.peplin (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright guys I know many of you are getting ready for spring/ summer now but before you begin jumping on T3, you might want to take into consideration what occurs beyond the fat loss. As many of you know in your body you have free and bound testosterone and that very little testosterone actually exists in a "free" state; actual ratio is about 98% bound to 2% free. The majority of testosterone can be found bound to two proteins called SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin) and Albumin. SHBG has a 1000 to 1 affinity over albumin but albumin is present to SHBG at a level of 1000 to 1 therefore the activity of both remains pretty equal. 

Besides the fact, when taking steroids the affinity by which the steroid binds to these proteins is altered and as the percentage of free hormone increases so do the benefits. So just as the level of hormone can be controlled so can SHBG, SHBG is mostly controlled by two other factors; thyroid hormone and estrogen. As the concentration of these factors increase so does SHBG and visa versa. So when taking T3 to prep for your summer cut remember that your SHBG will be increasing along with the dose and in turn lowering the amount of free hormone in your body/ effects of anabolics your taking. 

These are important factors to think about especially when we have compounds such as DNP available which have been shown to provide great results with little to no sides. Also it is wise to keep your estrogen under control all the time! High estrogen level leads to more problems than just your SHBG levels rising.


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 17, 2013)

DNP has little to no sides?

DNP: Straight Forward Facts on Dinitrophenol (DNP) .. 

Advanced Drug / Supplement Research & Health Science
fitFLEX Articles - Learn, Share and Discover! 

The Good 

Want to lose some weight? How about half a pound of fat a day, without dieting or doing cardio? What if the fat loss occurred primarily around your hips and waist? That's what dinitrophenol, or DNP, can do for you. It's for real and it works. But oh, I forgot - it can also kill you.

DNP has been used as a dye, pesticide, explosive, wood preservative and metabolic inhibitor; the latter is an agent that stops the hotly from producing adenosine triphosphate (AlP). The food you eat, your own body fat and muscle can all he broken down, absorbed and converted into ATP. ATP then provides energy for your muscles to perform work. When DNP stunts the body's ability to make ATP, the body compensates by converting more fat into ATP, and voila, you lose weight fast. The reason you lose fat so fast is because your metabolism is increased 1w up to 50% or more. That means if you normally burn 2,000 calories a day, you'll burn 3,001) calories while taking DNP, and most of the fat loss occurs around the hips and abdomen. We aren't even talking about restricting calories or exercising! DNP can also improve certain disorders like hypertension.

The Bad 

So if it works so well, why isn't everyone using DNP? To answer that, let's backtrack to World War I. French monitions workers manufactured DNP for use as an explosive From 1916-1918, 36 deaths were attributed to DNP exposure in munitions factories; the workers were absorbing it through their skin and lungs, and levels of this chemical got so high in their bodies that they died. Some of them died from fevers as high as 115 degrees F. Now here's the really freaky stuff, When some of these people were examined, their bode temperatures continued to increase although they were cleat!! Their autopsies revealed that they had almost no body fat.

Well along come the 1930s and some U.S. physicians decide to give DNP a try for weight loss. Their rationale was that since DNP induces such massive fat loss, perhaps in a controlled environment it would he beneficial in treating obesity. It began to grow popular and by 1934 more than 20) wholesale drug firms marketed DNP. Its use spread to Canada, Great Britain. France, Sweden, Italy and Austria. Then reports started coming in of side effects edema (swelling), joint stiffness and pain, headaches, dizziness, vomiting, fever, skin lesions and skin rashes. Then, around 1933-l935, death reports started appearing in the Journal of the American Medical Association and other medical journals. The problems were occurring at normal dosages; some people didn't lose weight at those doses and, even worse, others died. DNP was prescribed at dosages of 3-5 mg per 2.2 pounds (1 kg) of bodyweight per day.' At doses up to 10mg per 2.2 pounds of bodyweight per day. metabolism could increase up to 50%. At doses above this (mostly for animal studies), metabolism could increase up to four times. Some people would experience extremely severe allergic reactions from an initial dose; skin eruptions would form and take some time to heal. Others died at the lowest dose prescribed. Toxic or lethal closes in humans vary significantly front person to person. Some can't handle even the lowest dosage, while others may not experience the metabolic effects even at twice the standard dose.

The Ugly 

Used in studies to damage cells, including muscle cells, DNP causes alterations in cell structures that can be permanent. Because DNP prevents insulin molecules from attaching to muscle cells, insulin can't do its job if increasing the uptake of amino acids and glucose. If a bodybuilder were to take it to get ripped, for example, an anabolic hormone such as insulin wouldn't be able to stimulate muscle growth. DNP also inhibits production of thyroid hormones and prevents them from working properly in the body. The list goes on and on. As a final example, immune cells lose their ability to "eat" foreign cells and material, increasing susceptibility to disease and impairing most ATP-dependent functions.

DNP also causes hand tremors and profuse sweating, as well as more serious far-reaching effects. After going off DNP, individuals may or may not gain back more fat than before, depending on how screwed up their thyroid hormones are and what they're doing in terms of diet, and exercise. Ten years go by, and why is it getting so dark? The final surprise: Even after years of not using DNP, a number of people get cataracts. What's it going to be? Ripped, less muscle and dead, or a hit more aerobic work and alive? DNP isn't worth the risks. Fortunately, the compound is hard to come by and difficult to make at home. Don't be misled if your buddy tried it and says it worked great for him. He can still get cataracts in the future, and you can still die from using the same dosage.


----------



## Rory (Mar 17, 2013)

I love dnp. Just haven't gotten any real dnp lately :/ I need to find raws again


----------



## Andrew.peplin (Mar 17, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> DNP has little to no sides?



Do you disagree?


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew.peplin said:


> Do you disagree?



Read my above post


----------



## Collinb (Mar 17, 2013)

The doses of people with those side effects arent listed though.  It starts discussing doses of up to 1gram per day.  That is not healthy, and we realize that.  What you posted is abstract and not accurate at intelligent doses.  Not many people go over 750mg per day.  I dont go over 500, I just sweat a bit no other side effects like hand tremors.  


The side effects and negatives of DNP are blown entirely out of proportion.  How many deaths have there been from using the drug since it was found to be used in fat loss in the 20's or 30's?  Not that many for a drug out for almost 100 years.  And the circumstances people die or have extreme side effects are easily avoidable.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 17, 2013)

I just ordered some more Dinitro caps , plus use t-3 when using HGH so I am interested  to see where this thread goes. 

Hawk


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 18, 2013)

Collinb said:


> The doses of people with those side effects arent listed though.  It starts discussing doses of up to 1gram per day.  That is not healthy, and we realize that.  What you posted is abstract and not accurate at intelligent doses.  Not many people go over 750mg per day.  I dont go over 500, I just sweat a bit no other side effects like hand tremors.
> 
> 
> The side effects and negatives of DNP are blown entirely out of proportion.  How many deaths have there been from using the drug since it was found to be used in fat loss in the 20's or 30's?  Not that many for a drug out for almost 100 years.  And the circumstances people die or have extreme side effects are easily avoidable.


 Some people would experience extremely severe allergic reactions from an initial dose; skin eruptions would form and take some time to heal. Others died at the lowest dose prescribed. Toxic or lethal closes in humans vary significantly front person to person. Some can't handle even the lowest dosage, while others may not experience the metabolic effects even at twice the standard dose


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 18, 2013)

Im not telling anyone not to use it I just disagree that there are not any side effects its individual like everything else. I don't get sides from tren but I would never say because of I don't that there are little to no sides from it as we all know some have lost of sides with tren I see dnp being no diffferent


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> DNP has little to no sides?
> 
> The Ugly
> 
> ...


:yeahthat:

Ya know, were kidding ourselfs thinking any of this is "good" for us with HRT being the exception. But it's how you look NOT how you feel in this sport.

  CG


----------



## nothuman (Mar 18, 2013)

DNP is a MUCH better option than T3 and clen. I would NEVER use clen if it's stressful on the heart. DNP at low doses = best fat loss tool that is safe. If anyone says otherwise, they need to wake up and stop reading all the bullshit propaganda


----------



## Andrew.peplin (Mar 18, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> DNP has little to no sides?
> 
> DNP: Straight Forward Facts on Dinitrophenol (DNP) ..



Bias opinions are all over the place; quote a real article, peer reviewed and respected.



Thunder46 said:


> Some people would experience extremely severe allergic reactions from an initial dose; skin eruptions would form and take some time to heal. Others died at the lowest dose prescribed. Toxic or lethal closes in humans vary significantly front person to person. Some can't handle even the lowest dosage, while others may not experience the metabolic effects even at twice the standard dose



I will agree that people shouldn't state there are no sides. But you are on the other side of the fence; it is impossible to not experience metabolic effects. Your body can't resist DNP. No one has died at the lowest does prescribed because the lowest dose prescribed is 50mg. There are no extreme reactions from low dose! People need to understand the true action by which DNP works.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2013)

Dnp isn't for everyone .use caution anyone new to this as I've seen a few bad sides happen on friends that were not educated on this thoroughly. So really research the hell out a it..I know if I was in a hot climate I'd say hell no.or pack 4 shirts to work as u sweat just sitting at a desk doing nothing.Electrolites can get depleated effecting heart action that's a side..


----------



## nothuman (Mar 18, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> DNP has little to no sides?
> 
> DNP: Straight Forward Facts on Dinitrophenol (DNP) ..
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but this is all nonsense. Unless you have personally used DNP, you can't just copy and paste all the articles that were proven false on the net from many years ago.


----------



## Rory (Mar 18, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> I'm sorry but this is all nonsense. Unless you have personally used DNP, you can't just copy and paste all the articles that were proven false on the net from many years ago.



But if its on the net, it must be true lol.


----------



## mike1107 (Mar 18, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> DNP is a MUCH better option than T3 and clen. I would NEVER use clen if it's stressful on the heart. DNP at low doses = best fat loss tool that is safe. If anyone says otherwise, they need to wake up and stop reading all the bullshit propaganda



I used DNP and loved it but felt too much like shit when using it

T3 all the way for me


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 18, 2013)

mike1107 said:


> I used DNP and loved it but felt too much like shit when using it
> 
> T3 all the way for me



Ya know I went through the same thing using it. After two weeks I could hardly move let alone train hard. But Phil Hernon set me straight on the phone one day. After that I have used it effectively with no sides of any kind.

 He told me to *only* use it at night before  bed. If you are on a diet thats maintaining your weight. You will lose fat at a moderate pace with no I'll effects. I promise. 


  CG

Disclaimer: This isn't saying it's good for you, just how to use it with minimal sides.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 18, 2013)

Used it in 98-99 for a while . It works. That being said I felt always on the verge of injurring myself when training after the first 4-5 days into a dnp run. 
I felt fucked up for sure as a few guys mentioned above, After stopping it took a few days and I felt "right" again. kind of a rebound effect(not fat wise) .
So my two concerns would be 1 injury possibilty while training . 2 Something 
has to filter that shit out of the blood. That would be liver /kidneys or both. 
I have never had anything but great results with T3. I would possibly use dnp for that last show finish fat loss but that would be it. I'd never do that for a 
cosmetic "kick" in daily life. Not worth it for me. T


----------



## nothuman (Mar 19, 2013)

mike1107 said:


> I used DNP and loved it but felt too much like shit when using it
> 
> T3 all the way for me



How much did you use?

I went as high as 750mg and it was horrible. It was like I was sick in bed with the flu. I did it 4 days and lost 13lbs without working out. It was nuts.

If I ever used DNP again, it would be 250mg per day. I don't get any sides at that dose besides a little extra sweating.



Concreteguy said:


> Ya know I went through the same thing using it. After two weeks I could hardly move let alone train hard. But Phil Hernon set me straight on the phone one day. After that I have use it effectively with no sides of any kind.
> 
> He told me to *only* use it at night before  bed. If you are on a diet thats maintaining your weight. You will lose fat at a moderate pace with no I'll effects. I promise.
> 
> ...



Hmmm maybe I'd try it before bed if I ever used it again. Hopefully I won't have to though.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 19, 2013)

I never ran DNP...but from what i read and what friends tell me..if youre sensitive to heat..use it in the winter. otherwise u will cook in the summer sun.

Correct?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol so true Lukifer.. a cad guy at our office like 24yrs old decided he needed some dnp..office is 67 in summer due to chubbies controlling the thermostat.I'd go by his desk..shirt soaked.two fans on and the more carbs he drank the more he sweated..lmao..
.I'll nicknamed him waterfall. Great fun!!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 20, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> Ya know I went through the same thing using it. After two weeks I could hardly move let alone train hard. But Phil Hernon set me straight on the phone one day. After that I have used it effectively with no sides of any kind.
> 
> He told me to *only* use it at night before  bed. If you are on a diet thats maintaining your weight. You will lose fat at a moderate pace with no I'll effects. I promise.
> 
> ...



I use it the same way after trial and error, I have no idea how anyone can function while using it during the day...all I want to do is nap.

Funny story, the first time I used it I worked my way up to 750mg ED. During that time I had to get my haircut, so I sat down and the chick threw a plastic apron around me and 20minutes later my shirt was soaked...every inch! I knew I needed to find a better way.

Recently, I have used DNP at night (one cap) which makes me sleep like a baby even though I sweat and then use 50 mcg of T-3 during the day. I lose 3-5lbs a week this way. However, I only do this for two week runs.

Hawk


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol so true Lukifer.. a cad guy at our office like 24yrs old decided he needed some dnp..office is 67 in summer due to chubbies controlling the thermostat.I'd go by his desk..shirt soaked.two fans on and the more carbs he drank the more he sweated..lmao..
> .I'll nicknamed him waterfall. Great fun!!



I wrk outside all day in the winter. i sweat when i get home. it can be 55-60° and ill sweat. my HR is usually 95-110 depending what im doin. im afraid to use DNP bc of this reason. i think i wld just cook n sweat to death.
What makes dnp less catabolic than t3? Or is it jus as bad?


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 22, 2013)

I like DNP, have had some great results using it.  I would recommend not going over 500-600mg, that is plenty and will help you from not feeling like shit.  Make sure to take plenty of vitamins and tons of water


----------



## pieguy (Mar 26, 2013)

Just curious, say you're using dinitro's 250mg crystal caps. Could you do 250mg one day and 500 the other day to get around 375mg/day average or is the half life of DNP too short for it to function this way? With an office job, I can't go about sitting there drenched in sweat during meetings.


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been using DNP for a while now (over a month)
I'm one of the people that must use Claritin or zyrtek while on it or I get the hives. I also feel kind of sickly. Zyrtek eliminates the two for me.
I'm now using 3 caps a day from Dinitro. I guess I don't have the sweating sides like others. I haven't hit 4 caps, because I am a bit afraid of such a high dose. So anyway I notice I get a bit warmer about an hour after a take a cap, but that's about it. I usually sleep with no covers and a ceiling fan going.
I do sweat a bit while sleeping, but nothing major like when on Tren.
I guess I just metabolize this stuff differently than a lot of others.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 28, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> I've been using DNP for a while now (over a month)
> I'm one of the people that must use Claritin or zyrtek while on it or I get the hives. I also feel kind of sickly. Zyrtek eliminates the two for me.
> I'm now using 3 caps a day from Dinitro. I guess I don't have the sweating sides like others. I haven't hit 4 caps, because I am a bit afraid of such a high dose. So anyway I notice I get a bit warmer about an hour after a take a cap, but that's about it. I usually sleep with no covers and a ceiling fan going.
> I do sweat a bit while sleeping, but nothing major like when on Tren.
> I guess I just metabolize this stuff differently than a lot of others.



Hey bro, I am not talking down to you but, are you eating enough carbs with your DNP? I only ask because 3 of Dinitro's tabs should make you hot more than Tren. I am saying this as much for the benefit of others.

The short version is that DNP turns carbs into heat instead of energy. No carbs=no heat ! Simple sugars like fruit work the best IMO.

Long version: http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-articles/31046-dnp-mechanism-action.html  (thanks admin).

Hawk


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 28, 2013)

um how much water are you drinking in a day. if youre not sweating, that's very bad.


----------



## thatguydoc (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah that's odd. I'm on dinitros crystals day three one cap daily and I can def feel warmer.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah that's odd.wonder if zyrteck  counteracts the sweat due to drying out like it does me? Id definately check electrolite water intake and Carb up some..one capsul and I'm a faucet.even standing in snow.!


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 28, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Hey bro, I am not talking down to you but, are you eating enough carbs with your DNP? I only ask because 3 of Dinitro's tabs should make you hot more than Tren. I am saying this as much for the benefit of others.
> 
> The short version is that DNP turns carbs into heat instead of energy. No carbs=no heat ! Simple sugars like fruit work the best IMO.
> 
> ...



I been playing with carbs a bit. this week is 250grams per day and on weekends I go up to about 500


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 28, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> um how much water are you drinking in a day. if youre not sweating, that's very bad.



my average is 1.5-2gallons a day


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 28, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Hey bro, I am not talking down to you but, are you eating enough carbs with your DNP? I only ask because 3 of Dinitro's tabs should make you hot more than Tren. I am saying this as much for the benefit of others.
> 
> The short version is that DNP turns carbs into heat instead of energy. No carbs=no heat ! Simple sugars like fruit work the best IMO.
> 
> ...



Hey Chick, you want a real heat wrap try eating beans man. They will burn like white rice but it last much longer so the weight lose is much faster. But you will have to sleep on towels you can strip off one at a time.  Remember who gave ya that little trick .
 For those that don't know how DNP works read CH's post again. There is a macro diet you should have in place for a DNP run.
No carbs=No heat. Period! Thats why you feel so run down. Because all the carbs/sugars that you normally function on is being burned in the form of heat instead. So it's going to feel like your first couple days on a keyto diet the entire time your on DNP.

CG


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah that's odd.wonder if zyrteck  counteracts the sweat due to drying out like it does me? Id definately check electrolite water intake and Carb up some..one capsul and I'm a faucet.even standing in snow.!



I've never been someone that sweat much. 
I don't know why, just never have. Lifting I don't sweat like some do.
I have to do some intense cardio to get that kind of sweat going

maybe something is off with me, but I assumed I just metabolize things different. always had a high tolerance to things growing up
and alcohol when I got older.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 28, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> I been playing with carbs a bit. this week is 250grams per day and on weekends I go up to about 500



I once tried your typical bbing diet with DNP with poor results and then as I began to understand DNP's mechanism of action I started to eat big (as concreteguy mentioned) and lost a whole bunch more than when eating to cut. 

As we speak, I am on my 1-2 week "off" time between cycles and am using 50mcg t-3(AM) and 1 DNP at dinner time. I have one more high carb meal like fruit salad around 8 PM and then a PRO shake with maybe a couple cookies. The rest of the day I actually eat more as I am so hungry.

Morning weight after BM:
3/23 -262.5
3/28 -257.5 

Hawk


----------



## nothuman (Mar 28, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> I once tried your typical bbing diet with DNP with poor results and then as I began to understand DNP's mechanism of action I started to eat big (as concreteguy mentioned) and lost a whole bunch more than when eating to cut.
> 
> As we speak, I am on my 1-2 week "off" time between cycles and am using 50mcg t-3(AM) and 1 DNP at dinner time. I have one more high carb meal like fruit salad around 8 PM and then a PRO shake with maybe a couple cookies. The rest of the day I actually eat more as I am so hungry.
> 
> ...



Well, I have the exact opposite experience when I use DNP. For me, a cutting diet on DNP makes me drop fat at lightning speed. If I eat too much on DNP, I barely lose weight at all.


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 28, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> Hey Chick, you want a real heat wrap try eating beans man. They will burn like white rice but it last much longer so the weight lose is much faster. But you will have to sleep on towels you can strip off one at a time.  Remember who gave ya that little trick .
> For those that don't know how DNP works read CH's post again. There is a macro diet you should have in place for a DNP run.
> No carbs=No heat. Period! Thats why you feel so run down. Because all the carbs/sugars that you normally function on is being burned in the form of heat instead. So it's going to feel like your first couple days on a keyto diet the entire time your on DNP.
> 
> CG



I'm sure its right under my nose, but can you point out the macro diet you mentioned? I am just missing it I guess


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 3, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> I'm sure its right under my nose, but can you point out the macro diet you mentioned? I am just missing it I guess



http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-articles/31046-dnp-mechanism-action.html


----------



## Google&Pubmed (Apr 4, 2013)

I used DNP once and I will never again. From all the pubmed publications and all the side effects it is truly not worth it. 

If I was going to cut and wanted something really fast I would just do tren, test, clen, and T3.

And you should never take T3 unless you are on some sort of AAS. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Thunder46 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google&Pubmed said:


> I used DNP once and I will never again. From all the pubmed publications and all the side effects it is truly not worth it.
> 
> If I was going to cut and wanted something really fast I would just do tren, test, clen, and T3.
> 
> And you should never take T3 unless you are on some sort of AAS. But that's just my opinion.



This is how I feel also, but to each his own I see that some get great results with no sides but unfortunately we are all different so one shoe does not fit all


----------



## Hiramabiff (Feb 21, 2014)

Concreteguy said:


> Ya know I went through the same thing using it. After two weeks I could hardly move let alone train hard. But Phil Hernon set me straight on the phone one day. After that I have used it effectively with no sides of any kind.
> 
> He told me to *only* use it at night before  bed. If you are on a diet thats maintaining your weight. You will lose fat at a moderate pace with no I'll effects. I promise.
> 
> ...



That is the best way. Low dose at night. No more than 200 mgs. Build up to 400 max. Can be used for a lengthy time period this way.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just finished up a run of 750mgs a day of dnp. I work outside and it's been in the teens most of the time and I was fine.  Just didn't like being indoors or driving my car. I'd be on the highways doing 80mph with my windows down. If I run it again I'll probably do 250mgs eod. Sides will be very tolerable.  Time to let the dogs out while wearing t-shirt and shorts.  I should feel normal again by Monday.


----------



## TBItruck89 (Feb 25, 2014)

I did a run of dinitro's at 500mg ED in the morning last year and it was pretty tolerable other than having to sit at my desk with a small fan blasting my face all day. This spring I'm going to do a longer run of 250 ED at night and I doubt I will notice much of any sides.


----------



## Abhi (Feb 27, 2014)

got some dnp.

will try


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 28, 2014)

LuKiFeR said:


> I never ran DNP...but from what i read and what friends tell me..if youre sensitive to heat..use it in the winter. otherwise u will cook in the summer sun.
> 
> Correct?



Dnp in the summer? Oh h*ll no! Not for me anyway, I would wait until fall or winter.


----------



## Sully (Feb 28, 2014)

TBItruck89 said:


> I did a run of dinitro's at 500mg ED in the morning last year and it was pretty tolerable other than having to sit at my desk with a small fan blasting my face all day. This spring I'm going to do a longer run of 250 ED at night and I doubt I will notice much of any sides.



I did 500mg of Dinitro's DNP for a week and a half and felt like death. I felt so bad that I can't even bring myself to try it again, even at 250mg a day. I felt worse on DNP than I did 2 weeks ago when I had the flu and a sinus infection back to back. And I lost more weight while I was sick thaN I did on DNP.


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Feb 28, 2014)

I am really wanting to try some DNP, but I just can't get myself psyched up to do it.  Eventually I will because I have a lot of fat I need to get rid of.  Just want to make sure I know how to correctly eat (carbs) while on it.

If you take it at night before bed, do you eat carbs say an hour before?  What about during the next day, do you still eat carbs with every meal?


----------



## Sully (Feb 28, 2014)

NOSUPERMODEL said:


> I am really wanting to try some DNP, but I just can't get myself psyched up to do it.  Eventually I will because I have a lot of fat I need to get rid of.  Just want to make sure I know how to correctly eat (carbs) while on it.
> 
> If you take it at night before bed, do you eat carbs say an hour before?  What about during the next day, do you still eat carbs with every meal?



There's no real consensus on how to eat properly when on DNP. some guys swear u have to eat carbs for it to work. Others say that carbs aren't necessary and that a low carb keto style diet works best. I do know for sure that eating carbs while on DNP will make u feel like your being roasted alive in an oven.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 1, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> There's no real consensus on how to eat properly when on DNP. some guys swear u have to eat carbs for it to work. Others say that carbs aren't necessary and that a low carb keto style diet works best. I do know for sure that eating carbs while on DNP will make u feel like your being roasted alive in an oven.



I agree, everyone has a different opinion on what works and what doesn't. Seems to be confusing at times

Last time I took dnp I broke out with rashes on the bottom of my feet and around my elbows a week after I stopped. It was not enjoyable!


----------



## sh00t (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyone use dinitros website?


----------



## BigBob (Jun 3, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Dnp in the summer? Oh h*ll no! Not for me anyway, I would wait until fall or winter.



I know. I just tried 2 weeks on clen and t3. By the 14 day I felt hot as hell. I couldn't imagine dnp in the summer.


----------

